# Help piece together this gear for a friend.



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I was at a friend's house last night and he was showing me the subs he got on a trade. It's a couple Phoenix Gold Octane R 12". He wants to use them in two separate enclosures for his home theater setup. Right now he's using a Logitech X-540 5.1 system and he also has a spare Logitech Z-5500 setup with a blown amp in storage. He wants to continue using Logitech satellites for now and maybe upgrade those later. He uses it mostly for his XBox360 and is just using the audio outs from there straight into the Logitech sub/amp unit. 

So... here's what he's got:
-Two PG Octane R-12's (SVC 4ohm)
-A set of Logitech X-540
-A set of Logitech Z-5500 with a blown amp

If it were me I'd probably sell the X-540, buy a receiver for the X-5500 sattelites and a pro audio amp for the subs, but he wants to spend as little money as possible. I was thinking maybe plate amps would be the cheapest way to get the subs involved, but any way I look at it I think he's going to have to get a receiver of some kind. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Ok on the cheap.

Y out the left/right from the source gear [360 what ever]. A pair to the logictech and a pair to a plate amp to drive the 12ers. Use the volume/input level control on the plate.

Kind of a pain usen 2 volume controls but it gets it done.

If you cool opening ****, open the logictech subwoofer. get a speaker level to line level converter and hook it up to the subwoofer speaker terminals. from that to a audio ground loop/ground lift device then to the plate amp to the 12ers. now all you need to do is set the plate amp to fill in what you need. now the logictech volume control runs the whole system


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Diru said:


> ...
> If you cool opening ****, open the logictech subwoofer. get a speaker level to line level converter and hook it up to the subwoofer speaker terminals. from that to a audio ground loop/ground lift device then to the plate amp to the 12ers. now all you need to do is set the plate amp to fill in what you need. now the logictech volume control runs the whole system


I was with you up until the part about the audio ground loop/ground lift device. What's that?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

evan said:


> I was with you up until the part about the audio ground loop/ground lift device. What's that?



http://www.radioshack.com/sm-more-product-information-for-the-ground-loop-isolator--pi-2062214.html


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Diru said:


> http://www.radioshack.com/sm-more-product-information-for-the-ground-loop-isolator--pi-2062214.html


Is there a reason that I would definitely need to add that, or will it only be necessary if there's noise.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

evan said:


> Is there a reason that I would definitely need to add that, or will it only be necessary if there's noise.



Well , not knowing if there is a DC offset coming out of the logictech[sub speaker output], you might be able to go without.

But you still need the speaker level to line level converter.


You know what though, if you got a plate amp with speaker level inputs your done. Just run it that way from the sub speaker terminals.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find the t/s parameters for this sub (Octane R-12)??? I found the manual for the 15" version but not the 12".


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

evan said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the t/s parameters for this sub (Octane R-12)??? I found the manual for the 15" version but not the 12".


Nevermind... It's always in the last place you look! 

Just in case someone else might need it.
http://www.devicemanuals.com/company/Phoenix Gold-manuals.html


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how big to build the enclosures. I inputed the t/s parameters into WinISD and it recommends sealed enclosures. They seem to respond better and better the larger the enclosure gets, and I'm wondering where to draw the line. In my searches I found one person recommending 3cuft and that would be doable (I'm just hoping to get both enclosures out of one sheet of MDF). 

Double the Vas would be 3.2cuft. Would that be considered infinite baffle? How can you tell if a driver would respond well to that type of situation?

They will be running on 100-150 watts each. Any thoughts?

T/S
Fs - 22.346 Hz
Re - 3.530 Ohms
Qms - 8.260
Qes - 0.443
Qts - 0.420
Vas - 118.8918 litres 
Mms - 151.3991 grams
Cms - 321 uM/Newton
BL - 13.1624 Tesla/M
SPL - 90.03 dB
Sd - 511 sq cm
Xmax - 25mm p-p


----------

